# my rollers



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

I love my rollers.I have 4 yb in the kit box everybody has been flying and making it back home. They even have some rolling going on.I just like watching them and they are soo pretty lots of different colors.I have 5 more babies they will be ready for the kit box in about 3wks.and a few homers are moving in to.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

love my birds and they are pretty too


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

kelliepulido said:


> I love my rollers.I have 4 yb in the kit box everybody has been flying and making it back home. They even have some rolling going on.I just like watching them and they are soo pretty lots of different colors.I have 5 more babies they will be ready for the kit box in about 3wks.and a few homers are moving in to.


Where are you moving the homers? They won't do well in your kit box.


----------

